# Neue Schmuckstücke ! Nur wo ?



## heinzelmännle (13. Dezember 2010)

hallöle!

Die neuen Juwe Schmuckstücke sind ja sowiet ich rausgefunden habe ein rnd Dropp bei bestimmten NPC's .. In erster linie intresiert mich hier die Tank Variante 

Figur- Iderner Wächter !

Wenn mann den buffed Links folgt findet mann einige NPC'S die das "Start Item" Droppen... Nun meine Frage : Hat wer bei den dort aufgefährten NPC'S schon son dropp gehabt?

Ich kille seit Stunden nun im Schattenhochland die NPC'S aber nix.....


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Dezember 2010)

beide Figuren , also Eber und Wächter, sind bei mir im steinernen kern beim normalen Questfluss gedroppt.

edit: nicht der Kern sondern Tiefenheim


----------



## RedShirt (14. Dezember 2010)

Waren beide in ner Ini glaub ich bei mir.

Aber mach Dir nix draus, viele finden die auch nicht. Ich hab frühzeitig meinen Juwe auf 475 gebracht, erst ab da droppen die Dinger anscheinend. War außerdem beim Trash, nicht bei Bob dem DropNPC.


----------



## Evolaey (14. Februar 2011)

ALso bei mir haben die angefangen mit skill 500 ztu droppen, zuerst der caster schmuck, dann der eber und dann hier der wächter - ganz normal beim questen & dailys.


----------



## Phribos (14. Februar 2011)

Gibt es so einen Thread nicht schon?
Bring Juwe auf 475 und queste einfach drauflos oder hau Mobs ab Schattenhochland, dann kommen die schon..

Ich hatte die ersten beiden schon nach 3 Mobs, kann so wild also nicht sein (wenn Du Juwe auf 475 hast)!

Gruß
Chamallow


----------



## Gazeran (14. Februar 2011)

Der Thread ist 2 Monate Alt oO
Ich glaube hier ist kein Diskussionsbedarf mehr.


----------



## Natálya (26. April 2011)

Droppen da gleich die fertigen Schmuckstücke, ohne, dass man was herstellen muss?


----------



## Muh-Q (26. April 2011)

Es dropt die Vorlage mit der man sich die Bop-Schmuckstücke herstellen kann.


----------

